# Half hexagon aquarium/vivariums wanted



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the shape of these tanks and always on the lookout for more of them. Currently have a rena one with no lid if anyone has a spare lid lying about? 









even if you know a link to somewhere selling them cheap. thanks

Daf


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

*hex viv*

hi there mate there is a place near me that has got a couple ov hex vivs like the reptibreeze 50wide x 75tall its just a little rep shop but they get a lot ov unusual stuff in there and they are dirt cheap


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got one kicking around but I'm not sure that I want to part with it....the thing has become a bit of a challenge over the years....it is a great looking tank and I've always thought it could be stunning....Mine has had a number of incarnations all doomed to failure :sad:

I've tried it, twice, as a tropical planted fish tank....and failed....I've tried it as a planted terrarium - it kept going for a while and then failed....I'm sure that when I did it as a fish tank the issue was the lighting (this was many years ago when they first came out)....everything got coated in algae and it just looked plain nasty....dunno what happened to it when I planted it as a terrarium - can't remember exactly....:banghead:

The thing, somehow found its way back into the house a few months ago and is sitting on the coffee table in the conservatory, sneering at me....it knows I will try again as soon as I get the time....maybe I should just sell the thing but can't quite bring myself to admit defeat....:iamwithstupid:might sum it up....

Nice looking tanks though...

Gill
Just Airplants

Forgot to add...I've just spent the last 3 hours trying to find pics of what I did with it in the past....and failed....this tank is out to get me...


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

I already have one set up for my giant white knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata). He absolutely loves it. we have had him for about 9 months now and he has been more active in the past 2 weeks than ever before.








Behind the cork bark is spider life substrate without a covering of moss, so that he can build castles whenever he wants to. 









The second one without lid will be for Togo Starburst (Heteroscodra maculata) when i find a suitable lid for it. 

I was hoping to add some airplants at some point to make them a bit more realistic, rather than the fake leaves.

daf


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Daf said:


> I already have one set up for my giant white knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata). He absolutely loves it. we have had him for about 9 months now and he has been more active in the past 2 weeks than ever before.
> image
> Behind the cork bark is spider life substrate without a covering of moss, so that he can build castles whenever he wants to.
> image
> ...


Yep, some airplants would look good in those and there's plenty to choose from to get an interesting look....Mine is taunting me again from the Coffee Table - if I get a chance this weekend, I'll plant it up so you can see what it might look like with some airplants.

Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

That would be great, thanks.

Daf


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Daf said:


> That would be great, thanks.
> 
> Daf


Hi Daf,
Haven't forgotten but we decided to go away for a few days. Will plant mine up at the weekend.
Cheers
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Daf said:


> I already have one set up for my giant white knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata). He absolutely loves it. we have had him for about 9 months now and he has been more active in the past 2 weeks than ever before.
> image
> Behind the cork bark is spider life substrate without a covering of moss, so that he can build castles whenever he wants to.
> image
> ...


very nice, i'm jealous :mf_dribble:


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

Those look really good, i have a small fish tank that sort of shape, its calling out to be used to a small tree frog, but in the end i gave up trying to get the heating, and ventilation right, so i threw some white cloud fish in there 

now fate(aka a car boot sale) has given me another tank to move them into and is taunting me with the old hex tank, i hear it calling out to me :devil:


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Gaz_dbd said:


> now fate(aka a car boot sale) has given me another tank to move them into and is taunting me with the old hex tank, i hear it calling out to me :devil:


Yeah. they have a habit of doing that:lol2: I'm really looking forward to planting mine now.
Gill


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i was good though, there was a 5ft fish tank, which i walked away from

but yeah the more unique the tank itself is, then the better in my opinion,


----------

